# If you're heading to SW ND this weekend...



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Good chance you'll be running into this. Hettinger, Mott, Regent, Elgin, etc. Some area's down 25% to 75% after the storm. Heard reports of even higher mortality on some farms. Sucks, with this being one of the last strong pheasant area's in the state.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Brutal.. this on top of weak forcast to begin with.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Sad sight indeed. One threat to pheasant hunting we have no control over. Just need to grin a bear it, or frown and bear it


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just got back from that area. Yup. All the pheasants up and died. Crazy.

:roll:


----------

